# packs of ten



## lefty (Aug 28, 2006)

when u go to the dr chronic web site it shows u a strain of seed.then up top it says sold in pack of ten .quantity says 1 -? .my question is if u order 1 unit do u get a pack of ten or 1 seed?(new-b remember!)....thanx lefty


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 28, 2006)

ive never heard of one seed being shipped...ussually packs of ten and order in country or it will get stopped at border and you will get a nice lil slip asking for permission to open it, cuz it under 30 grams and they curious and cant looky and they really do know whats in it dont kid yourself.

Food for thought


----------



## lefty (Aug 29, 2006)

where is a place i can order from in country please?


----------



## Mutt (Aug 29, 2006)

If in the US, no "store" sells em. you HAVE to order outa country.
Its a crap shoot tho. Some get seized some don't. Thats why I tend more towards Nirvana brand seeds. 15 bucks gettin seized is better than 100 bucks.
Keep the order low. I order 2 packs at a time. ussually get a pack of freebies. so 30 seeds total. 
From what I hear..(haven't had any seized as of yet..knock on wood) they send a letter of seized contraband and a court date to dispute. of course you don't show up tho.


----------



## lefty (Aug 29, 2006)

what are soom adresses web sites of in country places no one seems to know?


----------



## Mutt (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey lefty..are you in Canada or US. If US there ARE NO stores. and trading is risky, you don't know who's on the other end. Also you can't be sure if they didn't just chuck some mexican dirtweed seeds in and lied and said they are an established strain. If US I'd go with a UK store like seedboutique or one of those. Canada is not being US freindly with shipping.  
If in Canada, tons of places online.


----------



## lefty (Aug 29, 2006)

illtry seed boutique or mabe the one on this sitethink?


----------

